# Is it really cheaper?



## jane70 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All
Were considering going abroad for tx (icsi). We don't need a donor egg and I understand this is why a lot of people go abroad. We were just thinking it may be cheaper. I've e mailed one clinic in Spain and it's not much cheaper than here. After flights and accomadation it would probably be more!
Does anyone know any clinics where you really do make a saving, making it worthwhile. We've had successful treatment at Bridge in london and my gut feeling is to go back to them although it will probably cost around £4,500 all in all
Thanks
Jx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

HI Jane
Well my guess would be that it would be cheaper (probably by about £1000 or so) - but my gut feel would be to go with a clinic that knows you (they will have all your results etc on file, so no need to do again - whereas you will have to have all your bloods etc done for any clinic overseas, and obviously you have had success there as well ...)  You are right you need to factor into account flights and accomodation and if in season can be pricey, plus if you are doing it in the UK, then if your cycle is out by a few days no problem with travel arrangements.  This can be stressful when going abroad if for e.g. your lining is not the right thickness etc, then you dont have to worry about cancelling trips etc ...  Also if you have frosties it will be cheaper to go back within the UK...  These are just my personal thoughts of course ....

I went to Ceram and was very happy there, my treatment, using donor was cheaper than £4,500 more like £3000 including donor and probably about £500 for accom and flights.  You can always email ruth at ceram who will give you costs for treatment.

Good luck with whatever you decide, i am sure some other abroadies might be able to advise you on costs in other parts of europe.

So i guess its how much you need to save!


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Jane,
Look at Prices on Reprofit Czech republic, I think one post says £1350 with own eggs. The price is still only eu 3100 ( £2150? )with donor eggs,this price includes stimm drugs + donor compensation, this is not £15 expenses like here, more like a months salary, that is a Czech salary.
ICSI is standard TX in Brno CZ clinics and i don't think he charges any more for blast embies or for scans and test etc, but do check with the girls on there. One girl at mo is over using her own eggs, she is called Tanya and from the US, she has a lap top with her so ask away.
You can get bargain flights with Ryanair from 1p + taxes with flying Time of 2hrs or less, only trouble is only one a day from Stanstead, so hard to commute., but Bratislava is 1hr away and Vienna 1 1/2. The otherthing is the baggage allowance on these flights is minimal.    Hotels are app £45 a night for double room B+B , but in summer many trade fairs held in the city of Brno, so this can double or even treble. Eating out and Beer is cheap as well. You can buy English cigs for £15 a box of 200, £50 in UK, nudge nudge wink wink.
There is a thread with the dates of trade fairs .
Success rates for donor eggs are app 65%, but they are mainly young students in 20s who donate, so this could make the states higher than for an older woman with IF probs.
The doctor is very approachable and always answers his own emails and very quickly.
Hope this is of some help to you.
Xx
Karen


----------



## jane70 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Karen
That's really helpfull. Do you have the full name of the clinic? Is it Brno? Does anyone have their e mail address or website?
Jx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi
Go on to international on message board, click Czech republic and then go onto Reprofit International, the girls will be more than willing to give you all the info, they are all in love with the Dr ( he,s a dish) and clinic, because its give so many there dream. You wont have to wait long using your own eggs.

I went to Sanatorium Repromeda in Brno before this clinic was discovered. I paid a lot more for my DE TX but i got a result 1st time so it was all worth it, I am now 28+ weeks PG.  They used ICSI even though DHs   is radio active, they also only do blast transfers at my clinic, you may have to request blast at Reprofit, but i dont think he charges anymore.  Oh and they dont ask for all the money up front like here in UK, only a deposit then rest after treatment as you leave, not as you come in.
XX
Karen


----------



## jane70 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Karen 
and congratulations on your bfp! 
Jx


----------

